# Double Incision



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, I gave a question for those who've had partial thyroidectomies and then had a second surgery for complete removal!?
Did the surgeon cut into the original incision or start a second one??
My surgery was Dec 11 and last night I was looking at my incision in the mirror (now that the sweeping is coming down) - I have two lines, very close together but the new incision line is just above the old??!!
I had a PT Aug 12 and TT Dec 11!
I just wondered, is the normal practice??
I'm being vane I know but really
Thanks!
Susanne (toddsgal)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

For my second surgery, my surgeon cut exactly into the original incision, and just made it a little longer from side to side.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Octavia!
I was really looking at my incision today and for the most part it is exactly on the original! But through the middle it runs just below?!?
It is longer than the original, understandably as I had the left lobe removed and a neck dissection (to check and remove lymph nodes for pathology).
My original scar is quite faded but still a little pinkish, which is understandable I guess since it was just 4 months ago!
Thanks for responding....I love this forum for all the support and knowing I'm not alone
Happy New Year!!


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*I know exactly how you feel. I do not think I am vane, however, I have three (yes, 3) incision lines on my neck. Two are from disc removal and fusion surgeries on my spine. One incision runs diagonally and the other is straight but higher than the diagonal one. Then, the total thyroidectomy incision runs straight across the diagonal incision. Talk about a bride of Frankenstein look! But, all have faded some since the surgeries. *

*If you have two, close and straight, it should all fade after several months.*


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Mine were 20 years apart. The surgeon used my old scar and extended it to the left a bit. There is a definite difference in the look of the new side. Perhaps in time it will look like the old side. My scar is about 6 inches long and unless someone is really looking for it, it is pretty much not noticeable. I have grown to like it.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! I still have stitches but have started applying the Bio-Oil, as I did in August! I think it helped a lot, as by time this surgery came up...it was looking better

I keep telling myself...it's time to accept and like my scar!!! It's part of me now & forever!! I guess it's our little reminder of how we fought and won our battles!!!

Thanks again)
toddsgal (Susanne)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That is kind of how I view mine, my battle to get to feeling better. I am stronger for what that little bugger put me through.


----------

